# Showcase Your Vape Ring Thread



## vaalboy (25/4/14)

Just for a bit of fun.

I have never been able to blow proper rings. Was fun capturing this.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

well done!!! if i could blow rings i would've posted you a pic, but unfortunately after 16 years of smoking i never mastered the skills hahaha


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

nice one @vaalboy 

ill do mine later when im alone in the office LOL


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

I could do it with stinkies, almost pulled a silver trying it with my vape, no success

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

Awesome shot Vaalboy


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I could do it with stinkies, almost pulled a silver trying it with my vape, no success


Easy if you do a lung hit.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/4/14)

@Metal Liz you're not thr only one dont worry

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360twin (25/4/14)

This sounded a bit rude until I realised he meant vap_our_ ring ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Superb shot @vaalboy - 

There are several classic things about that shot
- you got your face in it, which I am sure took some practice - because the ring is moving
- the ring is huge - and still in tact
- superb timing

That is a WINNER shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ShaneW (26/4/14)

I'm enjoying blowing vape rings lately.

With smoke rings they would usually go up, with vape rings they tend to float downwards.

Softly blow a vape ring onto a dark or black table, you just blow it towards the table and it turns downwards. If you get it right it hits the table and slowly grows in size... looks wicked.


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> I'm enjoying blowing vape rings lately.
> 
> With smoke rings they would usually go up, with vape rings they tend to float downwards.
> 
> Softly blow a vape ring onto a dark or black table, you just blow it towards the table and it turns downwards. If you get it right it hits the table and slowly grows in size... looks wicked.


I need to see a picture of that!


----------



## BhavZ (26/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I need to see a picture of that!


I think a video would be more appropriate 

Wanna see that ring grow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (29/4/14)

Silver said:


> Superb shot @vaalboy -
> 
> There are several classic things about that shot
> - you got your face in it, which I am sure took some practice - because the ring is moving
> ...



Hahahaha thanks Silver - used my notebooks webcam which made it easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

here is my failed attempt at a vape ring lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

i used the mirror microwave as a reflection


----------



## annemarievdh (29/4/14)

Age Sweet!!!! Love the little one on the shoulder!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Age Sweet!!!! Love the little one on the shoulder!!!



my wife walked in, and was like, Riaz what are you doing?????

i said theres a thread on the forum that i need to partake in LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------

